# boer goat profits guide



## codyrayh (Jun 1, 2016)

anyone looked at this before? www.boergoatprofitsguide.com

came across it doing some research as I am thinking about getting into the meat goat business.

I have 20 acres of nice pasture and a little bit of woods that I am tired of going to waste. would like a few cows on it as well but goats are cheaper start up and I am spending money just to bush hog my pastures to go to waste.

Thanks


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Please do research into goats and determine if there is even a market for goat meat in your area. 
If you live where it gets cold in the winter, you will have to supplement your goats.

Most people with goats do not make much money. To be profitable and earn a living, you have to have some size to your operation.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everything sounds good on paper. There are so many variables.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I just read the first part and scanned the rest.......hello my name is Jessica and when I first started in boers I thought the same as what was wrote here.....6 years later there's a lot of bs there lol
First breeding, the whole breeding 3 times is 2 years. Yep I tried that and yes you can breed them 3 times in 2 years. Here's the issue. The first time you'll probably get twins, maybe even triplet. From then on out count on singles. So the first 2 years you breed let's say you get triples then single then single and you keep going and you keep getting singles because the body is very smart. Breeding back to back like that takes a lot out of the doe and Mother Nature does her thing and the body is going to do what it has to do to survive. So back to first 2 years you get triplets then singles so that's 5 kids. Breed them once a year you get triples then twins the next if not triplets again but we will go with twins, that's still 5 kids, go another two years and that's 8 kids breeding back to back and 9 breeding once a year, trust me on this it's not worth it. I do know a man who does this very well BUT he feeds them so well, tested #1 alfalfa and lots of grain, there would be no point in your 20 acres because they would have to be dry lotted and fed super well.
Breeding at 6 months. All I have to say is pulling kids out of a small doe sucks. I did the 7 months old and I would say it was 50/50 on them needing help having their kids. On top of that the doe is still trying to grow as well as support their kids and it's o hard on them as well as crappy looking kids. I personally like a year old to breed and I really do think it's worth the extra feed to hold off. And even the person I spoke of who breeds back to back waits till they are a year old and he is totally all about money.
Selling bucks for $2,000. Yes it can be done but you gotta spend money to make money so you would want super awesome registered stock, and a few years under your belt getting your name out there. I personally do not think that buck in the picture is worth $2,000. 
Really the only way to tell if your going to make money is to just go for it, but don't get your hopes up and think it's as easy as this attachment says it is. It's hard work, goats are not as tough as I thought they were going into them that's for sure. But like you said you have 20 acres and instead of just brush hogging it you can put it to use. Just don't let this article make you think your going to make bank. I thought that going in and I was sadly mistaken


----------

